# Outdoor TV



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a TV on my screened back porch but it is up high and protected from weather. After taking it in the house for the first couple of winters, I left it there last winter and it still works.


----------



## Willie5566 (Dec 12, 2006)

I would bring it inside for the Winter. My patio has no cover. I still need to protect it from rain and sun.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Willie.... I came to the very same conclusion as you in regard to the price of outside TV's.

We live on our outside decks, and wanted a TV.

Backdrop: We are in southern Nevada with pretty temperate weather... hot in summer but little rain storms. Furthermore our deck is fully covered, so really the weather elements are pretty tame. (a little golf course watering mist now and then)

Pic's are what we did. We have an "island" motif to the deck (you don't see all the island signs/decorations we have in the pic. 

And we wanted it near the center between our door and a big picture window...so next to the door I had to make it slim as possible and not interfere with traffic. So I found the slimest mount possible, and even had to counter sink it a little into the stucco to save some depth.

And for an island motif, I found old weathered pallets...cut them haphazard and glued them up...found some hinges etc and rusted them up....like a crappy "island" bar.

For neatness and weather, I ran electrical into the box...(yes I know it's not a GFI...did not have one in my recep pile)

Works great for us. Glare can be an issue. We have seating all over the deck so we can turn the TV at any angle/direction we need to minimize glare. They do make an anti-glare film that can be DIY'd... we have not needed to try it, but if I heard that it worked great, I'd probably buy it. (It's not cheap...maybe $100+... and I don't really know how well it looks or how long it lasts.....ANYBODY KNOW.?????

We've had no problem with the TV for several years...it's just an ordinary Best Buy cheap chit.

Not sure why you dont want to mount it to the house...just a couple of screw/bolt holes easily repaired if you take it down sometime.

Good luc

















































k


----------



## Willie5566 (Dec 12, 2006)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Willie.... I came to the very same conclusion as you in regard to the price of outside TV's.
> 
> We live on our outside decks, and wanted a TV.
> 
> ...


My house is sided. I guess I am worried about drilling into it. I love what you did. The box enclosure is nice.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I put up a screen on the side of my kids' playset, and behind the viewing area, I have a projector, which I cover with a storage tub when it's not being used. I also have the home theater receiver, bluray player, rear speakers, and sub under another storage tub in the back. I have outdoor speakers for the front left, right and center mounted on the playset.


----------



## Willie5566 (Dec 12, 2006)

HotRodx10 said:


> I put up a screen on the side of my kids' playset, and behind the viewing area, I have a projector, which I cover with a storage tub when it's not being used. I also have the home theater receiver, bluray player, rear speakers, and sub under another storage tub in the back. I have outdoor speakers for the front left, right and center mounted on the playset.


You must not have neighbors that are close. 
I might do a sound at but that would probably be it.

Does anyone have advise on drilling into vinyl siding? I have never done it before and want it to look nice.


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

RE: Vinyl siding. You may want to unclip a one stretch or a couple lengths and see what is hiding under it and if you can determine where the studs are. Then whether you want just a mounting bracket or box enclosure and then whether that would be mounted to the wall and the siding finished around it, or you will pad the vinyl siding so it won't be crushed when you install the mount or the box over it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

For the extra an outdoor TV costs, you could just buy a regular TV and protect it the best you can. By the time it dies, you can probably replace it for half of what you originally paid.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Willie5566 said:


> You must not have neighbors that are close.


Not real close. The neighbors sometimes are loud, too. No complaints yet.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

HotRodx10 said:


> Not real close. The neighbors sometimes are loud, too. No complaints yet.


Actually our homes and back decks are relatively very close. I have "Avantree" head phones (that run off bluetooth from the TV sound system). They work just great...actually help my hearing. (We just use them when we might be disturbing the neighbors.)


----------



## ArtT (Jul 17, 2021)

I faced the same challenge and I built a cedar box and mounted it under my outdoor canopy. It was 1/3 the price of buying a similar outdoor tv.

Art


----------



## Willie5566 (Dec 12, 2006)

I found this on Amazon-

Storm Shell Outdoor TV Hard Cover Weatherproof Protection for Television - Mounts Right on The Wall - TV Wall Mounting Bracket Included … (45-55 inch) https://a.co/d/c6bTvF1

Seems perfect.


----------



## Willie5566 (Dec 12, 2006)

huesmann said:


> For the extra an outdoor TV costs, you could just buy a regular TV and protect it the best you can. By the time it dies, you can probably replace it for half of what you originally paid.


I agree. I just can’t justify the cost. I went to Best Buy and he made some good points on the outdoor TV’s having fans to help with heat. I went with a 50” LG for $300 anyway. Even if I have to replace each year it would take 7-8 years to reach one outdoor TV.


----------



## Willie5566 (Dec 12, 2006)

icerabbit said:


> RE: Vinyl siding. You may want to unclip a one stretch or a couple lengths and see what is hiding under it and if you can determine where the studs are. Then whether you want just a mounting bracket or box enclosure and then whether that would be mounted to the wall and the siding finished around it, or you will pad the vinyl siding so it won't be crushed when you install the mount or the box over it.


ok this is what I need. I will need YouTube since I have no idea how to unclip siding.


----------

